# Woman with CFS rediscovers painting & uses it as a healing force



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Woman rediscovers painting, uses it as healing force Indianapolis Star Feb 10, 2006 Woman with CFS rediscovers painting, uses it as healing force Using her signature colors -- bold purples and periwinkle blues -- Carmel artist Katherine Soskin is painting her way toward what she calls a "radiantly healthy" life. Painter: Carmel artist Katherine Soskin rekindled a joy of painting about three years ago, and the interest is helping her cope with chronic fatigue syndrome. She posed with some of her paintings Jan. 30, and two upcoming displays are planned. http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/arti...=73235343492592


----------

